# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  فارغ التحصیل لیسانس هستم برای پزشکی بمونم ؟

## khaan

من به رشته خودم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ولی ارشدش درآمد خوبی داره. اطر طرفی از دوره دبیرستان به پزشکی علاقه داشتم و دارم الان به نظر شما اگه به جای ارشد برای سراسری بخونم موفق میشم؟  معدل دیپلم من 13 هست دیپلم ریاضی البته. کنکور تجربی دادم و با رتبه 2700 منطقه 2 رفتم دانشگاه تهران و الان فارغ التحصیل رشته تربیت بدنی هستم مدرکم هم شبانه هست با معدل 17.  آیا میشه به جای معدل دیپلم از معدل کارشناسی من استفاده کنن برای کنکور ؟ امسال هم کنکور دادم و ممکنه قبول نشم.
چطور برنامه ریزی کنم ؟ چه کتابای تستی بگیرم؟ اون سال خیلی سبز و گاج گرفته بودم الان گچا بگیرم یا خیلی سبز؟

----------


## mahsa92

شايد ارشد رشته خودتون موفق تر باشين با اين معدل خوب تو كارشناسي
ضمنا معدل كتبي ديپلم فقط مهمه براشون

----------


## artim

> من به رشته خودم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ولی ارشدش درآمد خوبی داره. اطر طرفی از دوره دبیرستان به پزشکی علاقه داشتم و دارم الان به نظر شما اگه به جای ارشد برای سراسری بخونم موفق میشم؟  معدل دیپلم من 13 هست دیپلم ریاضی البته. کنکور تجربی دادم و با رتبه 2700 منطقه 2 رفتم دانشگاه تهران و الان فارغ التحصیل رشته تربیت بدنی هستم مدرکم هم شبانه هست با معدل 17.  آیا میشه به جای معدل دیپلم از معدل کارشناسی من استفاده کنن برای کنکور ؟ 
> چطور برنامه ریزی کنم ؟ چه کتابای تستی بگیرم؟ اون سال خیلی سبز و گاج گرفته بودم الان گچا بگیرم یا خیلی سبز؟


فقط طبق علاقت و عاقلانه تصمیم بگیر
در مورد کتاب ها و برنامه تاپیک های زیادی هست
با شاید اگر و کاشکی پیش نرو ضربه میخوری

----------


## khaan

من علاقم به پزشکی بیشتر هست دوستان. علاقه از نظر شما چقدر تاثیر داره در آینده آدم ؟ باتوجه به اینکه به رشته خودم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم

----------


## Cara Delevingne

> من به رشته خودم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ولی ارشدش درآمد خوبی داره. اطر طرفی از دوره دبیرستان به پزشکی علاقه داشتم و دارم الان به نظر شما اگه به جای ارشد برای سراسری بخونم موفق میشم؟  معدل دیپلم من 13 هست دیپلم ریاضی البته. کنکور تجربی دادم و با رتبه 2700 منطقه 2 رفتم دانشگاه تهران و الان فارغ التحصیل رشته تربیت بدنی هستم مدرکم هم شبانه هست با معدل 17.  آیا میشه به جای معدل دیپلم از معدل کارشناسی من استفاده کنن برای کنکور ؟ 
> چطور برنامه ریزی کنم ؟ چه کتابای تستی بگیرم؟ اون سال خیلی سبز و گاج گرفته بودم الان گچا بگیرم یا خیلی سبز؟


ببین برادر ، یه حساب کتاب بکن ببین چه قدر انگیزه داری برای خوندن !

اولا که با این معدل دیپلمت ، هندونه هم نمیدن دستت !

شما اگر واقعا عزم راسخی داری ، در اولین قدم برو دیپ مجدد بگیر تو شهریور .

بعدشم بشین مث اسب بخون و توکل کن بر خدا !

اما خــــــیلی سخته ! گفته باشم ...

----------


## khaan

من دیپلمم ریاضی هست و کمی کمتر حساب میشه معدل برای من. ضمن اینکه زیست شناسی کاملا از روی برگه کنکور حساب میشه واسم حتی از کسایی که زیست رو 19 گرفتن هم جلوتر حساب میشم. من با نرم افزار تخمین رتبه کانون حساب کردم دیدم که اگه کنکور کسی در برگه بتونه به 80 درصد سوالات جواب بده و نمرات نهاییش حدود 10 بوده باشن میتونه در منطقه دو رتبه زیر 100 هم بیاره شما هم برین حساب کنین. تازه با تاصیر معدل 35% حساب کردم نه 25
قبول شدن چیزی نیست ضمن اینکه دیپلم دوم هم به فکرش هستم.  ایشالا دی ماه میرم براش اقدام میکنم.

----------


## artim

> ببین برادر ، یه حساب کتاب بکن ببین چه قدر انگیزه داری برای خوندن !
> 
> اولا که با این معدل دیپلمت ، هندونه هم نمیدن دستت !
> 
> شما اگر واقعا عزم راسخی داری ، در اولین قدم برو دیپ مجدد بگیر تو شهریور .
> 
> بعدشم بشین مث اسب بخون و توکل کن بر خدا !
> 
> اما خــــــیلی سخته ! گفته باشم ...


اگه تاثیر معدل 99 درصد باشه بازم یک درصد کنکور نتیجه نهایی رو مشخص میکنه
هر کس نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره که واسه همه دستور یکسان صادر بشه
خیلیا بودن با معدل متوسط یا پایین به رشته دلخواهشون رسیدن
بعدم خوندن تراکتوری یکریز به درد نمیخونه
خوندن همراه برنامه ریزی کارسازه

----------


## hassaniiii

به نظر من معدل زیاد تاثیر گذار نیست و همچنین شما رتبت زیر ۳۰۰۰ شده قبلن پس توانایی شو دارید

----------


## Cara Delevingne

> اگه تاثیر معدل 99 درصد باشه بازم یک درصد کنکور نتیجه نهایی رو مشخص میکنه
> هر کس نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره که واسه همه دستور یکسان صادر بشه
> خیلیا بودن با معدل متوسط یا پایین به رشته دلخواهشون رسیدن
> بعدم خوندن تراکتوری یکریز به درد نمیخونه
> خوندن همراه برنامه ریزی کارسازه


تاثیر معدل برای معدل های پایین خیلی بدتر از اون چیزی که فک میکنی هستش گل پسر !

شما تا اعلام نتایج صر کن ، کارنامه خودمُ نشونتون میدم که چه قدر ضربه خوردم از همین تاثیر 25% مستقیم .

اگر میخواین الکی روحیه بدین که آره تو میتونی و فلان ، باوشه ! 

فک کنم شما هم متتظر نشستی یکی یه چیزی بگه سریع بری ریپلایش کنی : ))

----------


## newpath

> من به رشته خودم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ولی ارشدش درآمد خوبی داره. اطر طرفی از دوره دبیرستان به پزشکی علاقه داشتم و دارم الان به نظر شما اگه به جای ارشد برای سراسری بخونم موفق میشم؟  معدل دیپلم من 13 هست دیپلم ریاضی البته. کنکور تجربی دادم و با رتبه 2700 منطقه 2 رفتم دانشگاه تهران و الان فارغ التحصیل رشته تربیت بدنی هستم مدرکم هم شبانه هست با معدل 17.  آیا میشه به جای معدل دیپلم از معدل کارشناسی من استفاده کنن برای کنکور ؟ 
> چطور برنامه ریزی کنم ؟ چه کتابای تستی بگیرم؟ اون سال خیلی سبز و گاج گرفته بودم الان گچا بگیرم یا خیلی سبز؟


واسه دوتاش بخون (از اونجایی که گفتی 80 درصد سوالارو ...) ... که رفتی تا میانه راه پشیمون نشی چرا واسه کنکور ارشد نخوندم ... پزشکی باید شهریه بدی حداقل ترمی دو تومن ... اینم حساب کن ممکنه یه شهرستان دور قبول شی و مجبور باشی تا  7 سال خوابگاهو تحمل کنی ... در ضمن ببین از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی نداری

----------


## artim

> تاثیر معدل برای معدل های پایین خیلی بدتر از اون چیزی که فک میکنی هستش گل پسر !
> 
> شما تا اعلام نتایج صر کن ، کارنامه خودمُ نشونتون میدم که چه قدر ضربه خوردم از همین تاثیر 25% مستقیم .
> 
> اگر میخواین الکی روحیه بدین که آره تو میتونی و فلان ، باوشه ! 
> 
> فک کنم شما هم متتظر نشستی یکی یه چیزی بگه سریع بری ریپلایش کنی : ))


از اخر شروع کنیم
من یک مدت هست که کلا پست نذاشتم
روحیه الکی نیست شما رتبه ات 200 بشه با معدل 13 صد درصد قبول میشی
کیفیت تاثیر معدل هم فقط و فقط سنجش میتونه حساب کنه
شما نمیتونی بگی من فلان درس رو 15 گرفتم چقدر تاثیر مثبت یا منفی میذاره
و اینکه معدل اصلا ربطی نداره نمرات تک تک دروس شرطه 
من واقعیت رو گفتم حالا شما بگو نمیشه اورد
درضمن من دعوایی ندارم

----------


## Cara Delevingne

> از اخر شروع کنیم
> من یک مدت هست که کلا پست نذاشتم
> روحیه الکی نیست شما رتبه ات 200 بشه با معدل 13 صد درصد قبول میشی
> کیفیت تاثیر معدل هم فقط و فقط سنجش میتونه حساب کنه
> شما نمیتونی بگی من فلان درس رو 15 گرفتم چقدر تاثیر مثبت یا منفی میذاره
> و اینکه معدل اصلا ربطی نداره نمرات تک تک دروس شرطه 
> من واقعیت رو گفتم حالا شما بگو نمیشه اورد
> درضمن من دعوایی ندارم


: )

کسی که معدل کل دیپلمش 13 باشه ، به نظر شما حدودو نمره هاش چنده ؟! 13 !

منم میدونم تک درسه ، ولی همه ی درسا حدودا 13 هست .

در ضمن !

از کسی که چند سال دور بوده از درس و با معدل کتبی 13 ، انتظار نداشته باش بیاد 200 بشه .

----------


## artim

> : )
> 
> کسی که معدل کل دیپلمش 13 باشه ، به نظر شما حدودو نمره هاش چنده ؟! 13 !
> 
> منم میدونم تک درسه ، ولی همه ی درسا حدودا 13 هست .
> 
> در ضمن !
> 
> از کسی که چند سال دور بوده از درس و با معدل کتبی 13 ، انتظار نداشته باش بیاد 200 بشه .


کی گفته همه نمراتش 13 ممکنه چند درسش نمره اش خیلی پایین در حد 10 باشه
درثانی دیپلم مجدد کار راحتی نیست که نمره بیاد بالا اومدیم همون نمرات تکرار شد
طرف که بخواد به هدفش برسه توی هر شرایطی درسشو میخونه که قبول شه
من دیدم طرف چندین سال از درس دور بوده و پزشکی قبول شده

----------


## Cara Delevingne

> کی گفته همه نمراتش 13 ممکنه چند درسش نمره اش خیلی پایین در حد 10 باشه
> درثانی دیپلم مجدد کار راحتی نیست که نمره بیاد بالا اومدیم همون نمرات تکرار شد
> طرف که بخواد به هدفش برسه توی هر شرایطی درسشو میخونه که قبول شه
> من دیدم طرف چندین سال از درس دور بوده و پزشکی قبول شده


ajaba

بحث الکی کِش نده ، استارتر بنده خدا بیش تر گیچ میشه !

من نظرمُ گفتم ، و صد البته نظر من درسته !

حالا بعضیا میخان از نظر من استفاده کنن و سود ببرن ، بعضیا نع !

واسلام .

----------


## artim

> ajaba
> 
> بحث الکی کِش نده ، استارتر بنده خدا بیش تر گیچ میشه !
> 
> من نظرمُ گفتم ، و صد البته نظر من درسته !
> 
> حالا بعضیا میخان از نظر من استفاده کنن و سود ببرن ، بعضیا نع !
> 
> واسلام .


*در بین تمامی مردم تنها عقل است که به عدالت تقسیم شده زیرا همه فکر می‌کنند به اندازه کافی عاقل اند.
اوکی نظر شما درست
خواننده باید عاقل باشه
یا حق*

----------


## newpath

> کی گفته همه نمراتش 13 ممکنه چند درسش نمره اش خیلی پایین در حد 10 باشه
> درثانی دیپلم مجدد کار راحتی نیست که نمره بیاد بالا اومدیم همون نمرات تکرار شد
> طرف که بخواد به هدفش برسه توی هر شرایطی درسشو میخونه که قبول شه
> من دیدم طرف چندین سال از درس دور بوده و پزشکی قبول شده


منظورشون کلی بوده .. شما خوشبینانه فکر نکن اینقد ...

----------


## artim

> منظورشون کلی بوده .. شما خوشبینانه فکر نکن اینقد ...


به هر حال کنکور همه چیز رو مشخص میکنه نه معدل

----------


## Cara Delevingne

> *در بین تمامی مردم تنها عقل است که به عدالت تقسیم شده زیرا همه فکر می‌کنند به اندازه کافی عاقل اند.
> اوکی نظر شما درست
> خواننده باید عاقل باشه
> یا حق*


راهی که استارتر محترم میخاد بره ، من قبلا رفتم !

با معدل 13 خیـــــلی بیشتر ز اون چیزی که فک کنه ضربه میخوره .

خواننده عاقله ، نویسنده اظهار نظر اضافه نکنه صلوات .... : ))

----------


## rez657

یه سوال دوست داری چیکار کنی مثلا اگه پول دار بودی ب پول نیازی نداشتی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> راهی که استارتر محترم میخاد بره ، من قبلا رفتم !
> 
> با معدل 13 خیـــــلی بیشتر ز اون چیزی که فک کنه ضربه میخوره .
> 
> خواننده عاقله ، نویسنده اظهار نظر اضافه نکنه صلوات .... : ))


شما 6 تا پست فقط دادی
اینجا خیلیا بودن و حرف های مختلفی زدن
بحث دعوا نیست
استاتر هم نظرات محتلف رو میخونه نتیجه میگیره
هر کس هم نظری داری و نظر همه محترمه
کسی که واسه نظرات بقیه احترام قایل نیست فقط تعصبانه نظر خودشو تایید میکنه
بحث میخواد بشه نه دختر بچه بازی که حرف من درسته فقط و.....

----------


## newpath

البته به زندگی بعد از قبول شدنم فکر کن حتما ... ممکنه دانشگاهی که قول میشی ، خوابگاهاشون جوری باشه که از ورودیایه مختلف بات هم اتاق بشن .. اونموقع که ترما پایینی اگه یه سال بالایی بات بیفته بخاطر خستگیو شیفتایی که باید بره شاید بی اعصاب باشه و تا یه تکونی خوردی دادو بیداد کنه ... تو هم عصبی بشی بزنیش و یا برعکسش .. خودت سال بالایی بشیو ترم پایینیا بات بیفتن اونم بخاطر سن کمشون انرژی که دارن شب نخوابی داشته باشن .. تو هم بخاطر خستگیت عصبی بشی باز بزنیشون ... البته حسابو رویه کتک خوردن اونا باز کردم از اونجایی که تربیت بدنی خوندی .. شایدم سوسول باشی برعکسش بشه  :Yahoo (3):  فکر کردن به هفت سال اینجور سر کردن مهمتر از فکر کردن به قبول شدنه

----------


## khaan

> واسه دوتاش بخون (از اونجایی که گفتی 80 درصد سوالارو ...) ... که رفتی تا میانه راه پشیمون نشی چرا واسه کنکور ارشد نخوندم ... پزشکی باید شهریه بدی حداقل ترمی دو تومن ... اینم حساب کن ممکنه یه شهرستان دور قبول شی و مجبور باشی تا  7 سال خوابگاهو تحمل کنی ... در ضمن ببین از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی نداری


نه راستش نمیشه برای جفتش خوند تخیلاتی نمیخوام باشم که جفتشو بخونم فقط رو کنکور سراسری میخوام تمرکز کنم
شهریه که نه نمیدم چون شبانه خوندم الان داروسازی سال اول رو تموم کرده و شهریه نگرفتن ازش. ضمن اینکه کلا شهریه هیئت امنا منتفی هست برای همه حتی روزانه ها فقط کافیه یه دادنامه به دیوان عدالت اداری بدی و اونا برات حکم میدن که بدون شهریه درس بخونی. چندین نفر این کارو کردن. به هر حال اگه روزانه هم بودم من  یه کاری میکردم شهریه نمیگرفتن ازم.
در مورد نظام وظیفه هم نه تا 20 خرداد سال بعد وقت دارم دفترچه بفرستم.

----------


## khaan

> از اخر شروع کنیم
> من یک مدت هست که کلا پست نذاشتم
> روحیه الکی نیست شما رتبه ات 200 بشه با معدل 13 صد درصد قبول میشی
> کیفیت تاثیر معدل هم فقط و فقط سنجش میتونه حساب کنه
> شما نمیتونی بگی من فلان درس رو 15 گرفتم چقدر تاثیر مثبت یا منفی میذاره
> و اینکه معدل اصلا ربطی نداره نمرات تک تک دروس شرطه 
> من واقعیت رو گفتم حالا شما بگو نمیشه اورد
> درضمن من دعوایی ندارم


دیگه کمترین حالت ممکن اینه که منی که حسابان و فیزیک و شیمی رو 16 گرفتم نیمی از اون  تاثیر رو از دیت بدم دیگه از این بدتر که نمیشه که. 
ضمنا من اگه همون سال پشت کنکور میموندم رتبه دو رقمی میاوردم کسی برای اولین سال بیاد و زیست رو بالای 70 بزنه قطعا بعدا هم موفق میشه.

----------


## newpath

> نه راستش نمیشه برای جفتش خوند تخیلاتی نمیخوام باشم که جفتشو بخونم فقط رو کنکور سراسری میخوام تمرکز کنم
> شهریه که نه نمیدم چون شبانه خوندم الان داروسازی سال اول رو تموم کرده و شهریه نگرفتن ازش. ضمن اینکه کلا شهریه هیئت امنا منتفی هست برای همه حتی روزانه ها فقط کافیه یه دادنامه به دیوان عدالت اداری بدی و اونا برات حکم میدن که بدون شهریه درس بخونی. چندین نفر این کارو کردن. به هر حال اگه روزانه هم بودم من  یه کاری میکردم شهریه نمیگرفتن ازم.
> در مورد نظام وظیفه هم نه تا 20 خرداد سال بعد وقت دارم دفترچه بفرستم.


شما که تصمیمتو گرفتی دیگه چرا میپرسی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sepanta1990

> نه راستش نمیشه برای جفتش خوند تخیلاتی نمیخوام باشم که جفتشو بخونم فقط رو کنکور سراسری میخوام تمرکز کنم
> شهریه که نه نمیدم چون شبانه خوندم الان داروسازی سال اول رو تموم کرده و شهریه نگرفتن ازش. ضمن اینکه کلا شهریه هیئت امنا منتفی هست برای همه حتی روزانه ها فقط کافیه یه دادنامه به دیوان عدالت اداری بدی و اونا برات حکم میدن که بدون شهریه درس بخونی. چندین نفر این کارو کردن. به هر حال اگه روزانه هم بودم من  یه کاری میکردم شهریه نمیگرفتن ازم.
> در مورد نظام وظیفه هم نه تا 20 خرداد سال بعد وقت دارم دفترچه بفرستم.


اگه معافیت تحصیلی داری قبل کنکور باید بری سربازی.

----------


## khaan

> اگه معافیت تحصیلی داری قبل کنکور باید بری سربازی.


نه نمیرم

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## maryam.23

بخون ن ن

----------


## khaan

> بخون ن ن


چطور ? دلیلتون ???

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## m.a_935267

> من دیپلمم ریاضی هست و کمی کمتر حساب میشه معدل برای من. ضمن اینکه زیست شناسی کاملا از روی برگه کنکور حساب میشه واسم حتی از کسایی که زیست رو 19 گرفتن هم جلوتر حساب میشم. من با نرم افزار تخمین رتبه کانون حساب کردم دیدم که اگه کنکور کسی در برگه بتونه به 80 درصد سوالات جواب بده و نمرات نهاییش حدود 10 بوده باشن میتونه در منطقه دو رتبه زیر 100 هم بیاره شما هم برین حساب کنین. تازه با تاصیر معدل 35% حساب کردم نه 25
> قبول شدن چیزی نیست ضمن اینکه دیپلم دوم هم به فکرش هستم.  ایشالا دی ماه میرم براش اقدام میکنم.


به نظرم غلط حساب کردی که نمره ۱۰ زیست تاثیرش کمه!
فکر کن تراز نمره زیست طرف میشه 3000 و حالا ۸۰ کنکو ر ترازش میشه 13000 پس تراز درس زیست این آقا میشه 10500
ولی اگه زیستو 19 میگرفت با درصد 80 کنکور تراز زیستش میشد 12200!
مثل اینکه تو کنکور 92 اولی زیستو بزنه 60 دومی بزنه 85!!!!
حالا شما چجوری حساب کردی من نمیدونم!

----------


## khaan

> به نظرم غلط حساب کردی که نمره ۱۰ زیست تاثیرش کمه!
> فکر کن تراز نمره زیست طرف میشه 3000 و حالا ۸۰ کنکو ر ترازش میشه 13000 پس تراز درس زیست این آقا میشه 10500
> ولی اگه زیستو 19 میگرفت با درصد 80 کنکور تراز زیستش میشد 12200!
> مثل اینکه تو کنکور 92 اولی زیستو بزنه 60 دومی بزنه 85!!!!
> حالا شما چجوری حساب کردی من نمیدونم!


اینجوری وقت آدم هدر میره که 


Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## KowsarDDC

*سعی کن درست تصمیم بگیری نمی دونم پزشکی انقدر ارزش داره که بخوای دوباره براش شروع کنی یا نه 
اولش همه چی رو آسون میبینی اما مواظب باش مثه یکی از دوستای همین جا بریده نشی*

----------


## m.a_935267

> اینجوری وقت آدم هدر میره که 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.


ببین اگه دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی که فقط تراز کنکور رو برات حساب میکنن که خیلی تراز زیستت بهتر میشه!
فکر کن یکی دیپ ریاضی داره یکی تجربی با معدل 20!
فکر کن هردو توی کنکور 60 بزنن (ترازش تو کنکور حدودا 10720 میشه)
خب کسی که ریاضی بوده همینو براش به عنوان نمره کل زیست در نظر میگیرن که خیلی خوبه!
ولی نفر دوم با وجود اینکه 20 گرفته(تراز نمره نهاییش حدودا 10300 میشه) تراز زیستش میشه: 10615
این فقط برای درس زیست بود که نشون میده به نفع کسی هست که دیپلم ریاضی داره
علت این کار هم اینه که نمره 20 زیست مثل 100 زیست تو کنکور نیست و تعداد زیادی حدود 4000 بیست تمام در کشور داریم

ولی بقیه درسات باید نمره خوب درحد 18 باشی که تاثیر منفیش برات زیاد نشه
معدل 13 که شما گفتی خیلی ناجوره مثلا باید برای دورقمی بخونی که به زور آزاد قبول شی
به نظرم اگه خواستی کنکور بدی حتما دیپلم تجربی بگیر بعد شرکت کن

----------


## Alfredo

> من دیپلمم ریاضی هست و کمی کمتر حساب میشه معدل برای من. ضمن اینکه زیست شناسی کاملا از روی برگه کنکور حساب میشه واسم حتی از کسایی که زیست رو 19 گرفتن هم جلوتر حساب میشم. من با نرم افزار تخمین رتبه کانون حساب کردم دیدم که اگه کنکور کسی در برگه بتونه به 80 درصد سوالات جواب بده و نمرات نهاییش حدود 10 بوده باشن میتونه در منطقه دو رتبه زیر 100 هم بیاره شما هم برین حساب کنین. تازه با تاصیر معدل 35% حساب کردم نه 25
> قبول شدن چیزی نیست ضمن اینکه دیپلم دوم هم به فکرش هستم.  ایشالا دی ماه میرم براش اقدام میکنم.


*
خب شما کاملا اشتباه حساب کردی دوست عزیز.شما در کل به جای 25 درصد تراز تاثیری 18 درصد تراز نمره نهایی تون تراز میشه و با توجه به نوع تراز گذازی سازمان سنجش که نحوه ایجاد اون رو تو پیک سنجش تیر ماه سال  93 کامل توضیح داده و  اعلام کرده به علت نمرات پایینتون به شدت ضربه میخورین.شما 80 درصد سوالا رو هم بزنین باز با معدلتون رتبتون چیزی بین 1000 تا 1500 میشه نه زیر 100*

----------


## علی پاتر

اخه برادر من شما چطور میخواین 80درصد زیست بزنید؟ب دل نگیریدا ولی همینجوری دهنتونو وا کردید میگید...من هدفم اینه عمرتون تلف نشه...معدلتونم ک زیر خط فقره...کلی زمان میبره...دیپلم مجدد بگیری...2سه سال برا کنکور بمونی 7سال عمومی و تخصص و...وللش بچسب به زندگیت هوایی شدی...
دلخور نشو :Yahoo (8):

----------


## khaan

> اخه برادر من شما چطور میخواین 80درصد زیست بزنید؟ب دل نگیریدا ولی همینجوری دهنتونو وا کردید میگید...من هدفم اینه عمرتون تلف نشه...معدلتونم ک زیر خط فقره...کلی زمان میبره...دیپلم مجدد بگیری...2سه سال برا کنکور بمونی 7سال عمومی و تخصص و...وللش بچسب به زندگیت هوایی شدی...
> دلخور نشو


من هیچی نخونده بودم امسال ۵۰ زدم تقریبا
سال بعد نشرالگو و زنتیک بخونم بالای ۸۰ میشه
شما اندازه سرسوزن هم نمیفهمی اراده انسان چیه
دلخور نشو  :-D

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## khaan

> *سعی کن درست تصمیم بگیری نمی دونم پزشکی انقدر ارزش داره که بخوای دوباره براش شروع کنی یا نه 
> اولش همه چی رو آسون میبینی اما مواظب باش مثه یکی از دوستای همین جا بریده نشی*


دوستتون وقتش رو تلف نکرده بوده ???

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

خسته نباشی دوست عزیز
امیدوارم همه ی هدف هات دست یافتنی باشن با تلاش و ارادت...

از زمانی که این تایپک رو زدید بیشتر از 1ماه میگذره...و حالا خودتون میتونین خودتونو ارزیابی کنین...
تو این مدت تصمیمتونو گرفتین؟!شروع به خوندن کردین؟!یا فقط نت رو جست و جو کردید دنبال مطلب؟!
گاهی اوقات ما فقط صبر میکنیم...تکلیفمون با خودمون مشخص نیست...بعضی ها روحیه میدن میگن بخون!شما خوشحال میشی...بعضیا میگن ارشد تربیت بدنی خوبه(که بنده زیاد نظر مثبتی ندارم!یکی از دوستانم تربیت بدنی بود و الان غریق نجات شده!چیزی که میشه با دیدن یه دوره هم شد!ولی به قول خودش هر چی باشه بهتره تا کار کردن تو مدرسه و سر و کله زدن با بچه ها برای حقوق کم!البته اگه شما فیزیوتراپی بخونی و پارتی داشته باشی در یک ارگان ورزشی خاص,برای مثال یه تیم ورزشی بله!میتونی یه درامد خیلی خوب داشته باشی)شما باز هم خوشحال میشی...(منظورمو بد برداشت نکنید!اینها حالت بدبینانس در صورتی که شما به علاقتون نسبت به پزشکی شک داشته باشید!)
در نهایت این شما هستی که باید تصمیم بگیری...از زندگی چی میخوای؟!چه قدر درامد!؟چه جایگاهی؟!چه چیز از پزشکی اینجوری علاقه مندت کرده؟!

طبق گفته های خودتون مشخصه از هوش خوبی برخوردار هستی...اگه هدفتون پزشکیه!پس بهش میرسی...با همین معدل هم میرسی...حتما که قرار نیست دانشگاه تهران باشه!
فقط خودتون هستین که از روحیات خودتون کاملا با خبرید...ایا توانایی یه استارت خوب و بعد از چند وقت مطالعه در حد روزی 10ساعت هستید!؟(حتی بیشتر)
درس هایی که چند سال ازش دور بودین...فقط زیست نیست...ریاضی فیزیک این روزها غولی شده واسه بچه های تجربی(منظور سخت بودنش نیست!دیدی هست که تجربیا نسبت به این درس دارن)!شما میتونین این دو غول رو به زانو در بیارید؟!
در کنار اینها!نزدیک 7سال دیگه درس بخونین!؟اونم در شرایطی که این رشته اون جوری نیست که از بیرون به نظر میرسه و اگه از صمیم قلبت عاشقش باشی موفق میشی توش...
جواب تمام این سوالا فقط پیش خودتونه...
اگه واقعا فکر پزشک شدن راحتتون نمیزاره و زندگی رو داره به کامتون تلخ میکنه!پس منتظر چی هستین؟!این عطش  رو برطرف کنید...به دستش بیارید.حسرت خوردن یه چیز بی مورده...

این تصمیم واقعا تصمیم بزرگی هست و میتونه مسیر زندگی شما رو عوض کنه کامل...ارزششو داره کمی وقت و هزینه بزارید...حتما به مشاور مراجعه کنید و هم از دانشجویان مقاطع بالاتر تربیت بدنی و هم از دانشجو های پزشکی اطلاعات کسب کنید...
هر چه سریع تر تصمیمتونو بگیرید تا زمان بیشتر سپری نشده...

موفق باشید

----------


## simin11

> من به رشته خودم هیچ علاقه ای ندارم ولی ارشدش درآمد خوبی داره. اطر طرفی از دوره دبیرستان به پزشکی علاقه داشتم و دارم الان به نظر شما اگه به جای ارشد برای سراسری بخونم موفق میشم؟  معدل دیپلم من 13 هست دیپلم ریاضی البته. کنکور تجربی دادم و با رتبه 2700 منطقه 2 رفتم دانشگاه تهران و الان فارغ التحصیل رشته تربیت بدنی هستم مدرکم هم شبانه هست با معدل 17.  آیا میشه به جای معدل دیپلم از معدل کارشناسی من استفاده کنن برای کنکور ؟ 
> چطور برنامه ریزی کنم ؟ چه کتابای تستی بگیرم؟ اون سال خیلی سبز و گاج گرفته بودم الان گچا بگیرم یا خیلی سبز؟


چرا با 2700 رفتی تربیت بدنی؟رشته های بهتری هم میشد رفت.رتبت خوب بوده.
به نظرم چیزی که آدم واقعا بهش علاقه داره قطعا ارزش صبر کردنو داره.
شما اشتباه کردی رفتی رشته ای که بهش علاقه نداشتی.الان دیگه اون اشتباهو نکن.تلاش کن واسه به دست آوردن چیزی که میخوای.ارزششو داره.

----------


## khaan

> چرا با 2700 رفتی تربیت بدنی؟رشته های بهتری هم میشد رفت.رتبت خوب بوده.
> به نظرم چیزی که آدم واقعا بهش علاقه داره قطعا ارزش صبر کردنو داره.
> شما اشتباه کردی رفتی رشته ای که بهش علاقه نداشتی.الان دیگه اون اشتباهو نکن.تلاش کن واسه به دست آوردن چیزی که میخوای.ارزششو داره.


اشتباه کردم 
خیال میکردم دکترای تربیت بدنی میگیرم و هزار آرزوی احمقانه دیگه

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------

